# Grilled grouper fillets tonight?



## LarryWolfe (Jun 29, 2005)

Susan, where were you able to find grouper?  I love grouper, but only get a chance to eat it when I'm down south.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 29, 2005)

...as opposed to tame grouper? :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 29, 2005)

Just funnin' with you!! Luv ya Susan!!

You did forget the, "That's it I'm outta here"


----------



## Finney (Jun 30, 2005)

Man that sounds good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 30, 2005)

If your drinking scotch & soda, why are you trying to rush it in a 1/2 hour!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 30, 2005)

Cruising, there's a lot about Susan that you don't know.  Things you shouldn't know.  Things you couldn't know.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 30, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Cruising, there's a lot about Susan that you don't know.  Things you shouldn't know.  Things you couldn't know.




And things you will never know!


----------

